# Maintenance time!!



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ok knocked out that oil change this morning... Good for another 10k...

My job here is done...dear lord it's hot....

Who's done some maintenance lately??


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I always change my own oil but I have four free changes at the dealer since I purchased this car (two left). I changed the transmission fluid though, which was a royal pain in the neck since it's the dipstick-less type where there are simply two bolts on the transmission - one to fill (top) and one to drain (bottom). You have to drain it, then fill the top hole until fluid starts to drain out using a pump that connects to the transmission fluid bottle. I made a big mess but should be good for a year or longer. 

I don't buy that "lifetime" fluid bologna. I don't feel any difference since I changed it but the stuff that came out was a whole lot darker than the new stuff I put back in.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I always change my own oil but I have four free changes at the dealer since I purchased this car (two left). I changed the transmission fluid though, which was a royal pain in the neck since it's the dipstick-less type where there are simply two bolts on the transmission - one to fill (top) and one to drain (bottom). You have to drain it, then fill the top hole until fluid starts to drain out using a pump that connects to the transmission fluid bottle. I made a big mess but should be good for a year or longer.
> 
> I don't buy that "lifetime" fluid bologna. I don't feel any difference since I changed it but the stuff that came out was a whole lot darker than the new stuff I put back in.


The fluid will last forever . The plates disks are always wearing out . 
Ok you change your fluid every 6 months . Somebody else never changes there fluid me 21 year retired mechanic .
We both will get the same miles on that transmission before it starts slipping so on . Your fluid will be clean mine will be dirty . This will be the difference . Depending on the car you drive . Some say to change it others not . Those fluids are different and will wear out .
If the owners manual say its do not service it then its a waste of money . Again no matter what your transmission wears out clean or dirty .I told all my customers not to waste there money changing the fluid if the owners manual or all data says not to . Pointless .
But i was always a honest mechanic . Never sold items they did not need .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Electric Car. (Nearly) Zero Maintenence.

(OK, in all fairness recently I had my first brake-job done at 100,000 miles, I am not talented enough to do this, so my mechanic made some $$)


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

My wife likes to learn how to change oil/brakes/whatever so I show her and she runs with the task. Lucky for us, our driveway has 100% shady and in the winter we use a propane heater to keep warm while we do repairs.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> The fluid will last forever . The plates disks are always wearing out .
> Ok you change your fluid every 6 months . Somebody else never changes there fluid me 21 year retired mechanic .
> We both will get the same miles on that transmission before it starts slipping so on . Your fluid will be clean mine will be dirty . This will be the difference . Depending on the car you drive . Some say to change it others not . Those fluids are different and will wear out .
> If the owners manual say its do not service it then its a waste of money . Again no matter what your transmission wears out clean or dirty .I told all my customers not to waste there money changing the fluid if the owners manual or all data says not to . Pointless .
> But i was always a honest mechanic . Never sold items they did not need .


*Their

You may be right. Especially since this is a goofy "eCVT" due to it being a hybrid.

Admittedly, my understanding of the mechanics and exact role the fluid plays is not entirely clear. However, I'm a chemist and what I do know is that the hydrocarbons, detergents and additives in any lubricant break down over time. If the fluid it used purely for hydraulic purposes then then it may not matter. But if its used for any degree of lubrication, then I have a hard time believing that refreshing the fluid wouldn't help.

I respect your insight as a mechanic but your evidence is purely anecdotal. It would be impossible to say whether or not changing the fluid is beneficial or not based on random samples of different transmissions used in different applications with different drivers. You'd have to run two transmissions with equal parameters, the only difference being that one would have fluid changes and the other wouldn't, then see how long each lasted.

If it were expensive to change the fluid, it would be another matter. But 5qt's of WS Toyota fluid is about $40. That's cheap insurance, even if changing the fluid is even marginally helpful.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

New axle bearings, seals, rear fluid and cover gasket a few weeks ago. Damn bearings didn't even last 300K, so I had to change them at 257K. :biggrin: Sold the truck yesterday, though and the hunt for the replacement is on. Trying to find one with black leather so I don't have to refresh the seats that often (old one had cloth...) after the accidental pick up of a stinky pax that tends to happens every now and then. 

Then again..., it'll be a while before I'll be anting, anyway...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice. 

Yeah, my front bearings went out on my Acura right as I was ready to sell it. Both of them at nearly the same time. I didn't want people to hear the awful whirring noise when they were test driving it so I replaced them. First time doing wheel bearings. Not a job I want to repeat any time soon…..


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

losiglow said:


> I always change my own oil but I have four free changes at the dealer since I purchased this car (two left). I changed the transmission fluid though, which was a royal pain in the neck since it's the dipstick-less type where there are simply two bolts on the transmission - one to fill (top) and one to drain (bottom). You have to drain it, then fill the top hole until fluid starts to drain out using a pump that connects to the transmission fluid bottle. I made a big mess but should be good for a year or longer.
> 
> I don't buy that "lifetime" fluid bologna. I don't feel any difference since I changed it but the stuff that came out was a whole lot darker than the new stuff I put back in.


Mines the same way.... Fill till it spills, warm up the trans shift thru all the gears... Fill again till it spills and you're done... did it a few months back.

And they claim Lifetime fill at BMW too ..but if you go to the transmission manufacturer page they swear it needs to be changed every 60-80k... Which one you think I'm gonna trust... BMW didn't make the transmission...ZF did, and they make alot of Transmissions for many manufacturers... I'll take their word for it...they even have a video which shows why very well...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> The fluid will last forever . The plates disks are always wearing out .
> Ok you change your fluid every 6 months . Somebody else never changes there fluid me 21 year retired mechanic .
> We both will get the same miles on that transmission before it starts slipping so on . Your fluid will be clean mine will be dirty . This will be the difference . Depending on the car you drive . Some say to change it others not . Those fluids are different and will wear out .
> If the owners manual say its do not service it then its a waste of money . Again no matter what your transmission wears out clean or dirty .I told all my customers not to waste there money changing the fluid if the owners manual or all data says not to . Pointless .
> But i was always a honest mechanic . Never sold items they did not need .


Say your transmission has 250,000 on it, it is slipping and the fluid is dirty , do you want to drain it ? No right ? New fluid might dismantle all junk that is holding up your brittle transmission . :smiles:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Most ATF's BEARLY ! meets new car manufacture specs. to begin with. 

As a Chemist, I'd think it would be known that oil never wares out. Shocker I know, I was when I first heard that. 

It just gets contaminated and the additive package gets depleted, hence time to change it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

100k miles on my fluid and still pink, mostly highway miles.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But what does it smell like ? Burnt of Phishy.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

$40 to change the fluid or $2,000 for replacement transmission. 
Hmmm. Let's consider which option is best.


EDIT. luckily I drive a Honda with an affordable fluid and schedule.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> $40 to change the fluid or $2,000 for replacement transmission.
> Hmmm. Let's consider which option is best.


True statement.... But damn I wish I could change mine for $40, the trans pan and filter and 7 quarts of fluid cost about $450....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I can’t change the oil or so much of anything where I live so I just take my ride to the dealer. Even if I could work on it I don’t really want to anymore, someone else can do it and I’ll spend my time doing other stuff


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I can't change the oil or so much of anything where I live so I just take my ride to the dealer. Even if I could work on it I don't really want to anymore, someone else can do it and I'll spend my time doing other stuff


I call that MY Time versus money equation.... Sadly with a BMW my time almost always loses that battle....

But I promise you the $50 I pay to have my lawn cut biweekly is money well spent!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I call that MY Time versus money equation.... Sadly with a BMW my time almost always loses that battle....
> 
> But I promise you the $50 I pay to have my lawn cut biweekly is money well spent!!
> 
> View attachment 489526


That's why I stopped working on my car, sometimes it's easy but sometimes what you think is an easy 20 minute job turns into three hours. I'm done, someone else can deal with it


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> New axle bearings, seals, rear fluid and cover gasket a few weeks ago. Damn bearings didn't even last 300K, so I had to change them at 257K. :biggrin: Sold the truck yesterday, though and the hunt for the replacement is on. Trying to find one with black leather so I don't have to refresh the seats that often (old one had cloth...) after the accidental pick up of a stinky pax that tends to happens every now and then.
> 
> Then again..., it'll be a while before I'll be anting, anyway...
> 
> View attachment 489405


I have a question. you know how to change all those diff parts why are you a driver ?



mbd said:


> Say your transmission has 250,000 on it, it is slipping and the fluid is dirty , do you want to drain it ? No right ? New fluid might dismantle all junk that is holding up your brittle transmission . :smiles:


correct never change burnt or fluids that have many clunks in it . Odds are it will not even leave the driveway .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have a question. you know how to change all those diff parts why are you a driver ?


Working on cars, flipping them and rideshare are just some of my hobbies to get out of the house to avoid honey-dos.:biggrin:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have a question. you know how to change all those diff parts why are you a driver ?
> 
> 
> correct never change burnt or fluids that have many clunks in it . Odds are it will not even leave the driveway .


Worked for GM for 12 years as a manufacturing engineer. One day I was talking to a transmission design engineer, can't get a better transmission expert than that. Basically what he said is it's good to change the fluid at about 60k miles but if you reach 100k and it's never been changed? Don't touch it, you'll risk more harm then good.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I always change my own oil but I have four free changes at the dealer since I purchased this car (two left). I changed the transmission fluid though, which was a royal pain in the neck since it's the dipstick-less type where there are simply two bolts on the transmission - one to fill (top) and one to drain (bottom). You have to drain it, then fill the top hole until fluid starts to drain out using a pump that connects to the transmission fluid bottle. I made a big mess but should be good for a year or longer.
> 
> I don't buy that "lifetime" fluid bologna. I don't feel any difference since I changed it but the stuff that came out was a whole lot darker than the new stuff I put back in.


You need to be careful with some of these transmissions, especially if it is a CVT or DSG.

Fluids need to be added at a certain temperature and the transmission needs to be engaged at timed intervals for it to fill properly. Filling the transmission improperly can lead to a $7,000 catastrophic failure...

Just sayin'... &#128522;



kingcorey321 said:


> The fluid will last forever . The plates disks are always wearing out .
> Ok you change your fluid every 6 months . Somebody else never changes there fluid me 21 year retired mechanic .
> We both will get the same miles on that transmission before it starts slipping so on . Your fluid will be clean mine will be dirty . This will be the difference . Depending on the car you drive . Some say to change it others not . Those fluids are different and will wear out .
> If the owners manual say its do not service it then its a waste of money . Again no matter what your transmission wears out clean or dirty .I told all my customers not to waste there money changing the fluid if the owners manual or all data says not to . Pointless .
> But i was always a honest mechanic . Never sold items they did not need .


I would never use you as a mechanic... bad advice for modern day transmissions... many of which should have fluid changed at 30,000 mile intervals like DSG's...



Uberguyken said:


> True statement.... But damn I wish I could change mine for $40, the trans pan and filter and 7 quarts of fluid cost about $450....


Better to let a shop do it... they will change filter, and then flush the lines completely with new fluid until it starts running clear. This way most old fluid is changed out...



KevinJohnson said:


> $40 to change the fluid or $2,000 for replacement transmission.
> Hmmm. Let's consider which option is best.
> 
> EDIT. luckily I drive a Honda with an affordable fluid and schedule.


$2,000 is an understatement today with most CVT or DSG transmissions cost upwards of $7,000 to replace. These type of transmissions are not easily fixed, if they can be fixed at all.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You need to be careful with some of these transmissions, especially if it is a CVT or DSG.
> 
> Fluids need to be added at a certain temperature and the transmission needs to be engaged at timed intervals for it to fill properly. Filling the transmission improperly can lead to a $7,000 catastrophic failure...
> 
> ...


always follow your owners manual . You will never go wrong . Im sure you will also disagree with me with that statement .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> always follow your owners manual . You will never go wrong . Im sure you will also disagree with me with that statement .


Nope, not going to disagree on that.

However fluids, including the best synthetics, will eventually break down and their friction stopping additives will eventually lose effectiveness.

There is absolutely no harm in keeping fluids fresh, especially if you plan on keeping the car.

Many people trade in their vehicles right at about 3 years because they rather not be hassled with the added expenses of maintaining their cars (including expensive servicing), therefore passing the additional cost of ownership to the new owner...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Basically what he said is it's good to change the fluid at about 60k miles but if you reach 100k and it's never been changed? Don't touch it, you'll risk more harm then good.


That's the way I've always approached this particular issue. :thumbup: Right or wrong, so far I've only had to have two transmissions fail over the years. And I can assure ya'll, I've had plenty of different kinds of vehicles, domestic and imports, with all kinds of mileages.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

mbd said:


> Say your transmission has 250,000 on it, it is slipping and the fluid is dirty , do you want to drain it ? No right ? New fluid might dismantle all junk that is holding up your brittle transmission . :smiles:


That's correct. By then, the damage is done. It's on borrowed time and changing the fluid will do more harm than good.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Most ATF's BEARLY ! meets new car manufacture specs. to begin with.
> 
> As a Chemist, I'd think it would be known that oil never wares out. Shocker I know, I was when I first heard that.
> 
> It just gets contaminated and the additive package gets depleted, hence time to change it.


*wears

Oil hydrocarbons do break down over time as well as experience oxidation, increasing the viscosity of the oil which can lead to varnish and sludge. Even if it were to stay perfectly clean somehow, this would still happen due to heat and blowby of exhaust gases from the cylinders.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok knocked out that oil change this morning... Good for another 10k...
> 
> My job here is done...dear lord it's hot....
> 
> ...


Have a 2016 Chevy Colorado 2.8 diesel... just did all the fluids today. Oil, differentials, transfer case, transmission and coolant. Have about 84000 miles on it so they all needed to be done. Saved myself a ton of money from the stealership


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Front brakes and rotors, oil change, alignment, and a new purge valve. The purge valve I'm very upset about. Although it wasn't a big deal in terms of finances, I can no longer say, out of all my 4Runners I've never had to do anything to them other than general maintenance 😥 Boooooo

Next up tires. Due for those within a couple months. Nothing is worse for a female then spending $1,000 + on rubber 🤬

Fun elective maintenance . . . A complete new sound system and an intake which sadly I had to remove. My truck didn't like it at all! It was spitting codes and wouldn't relearn them


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok knocked out that oil change this morning... Good for another 10k...
> 
> My job here is done...dear lord it's hot....
> 
> ...


I cleaned up my trailer a few days ago. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

This cuts my time in half, when I do it myself. My local dealership used to charge me $15.00 if I brought my own oil and filter, which made it worth its while, but they've since raised their prices.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> This cuts my time in half, when I do it myself. My local dealership used to charge me $15.00 if I brought my own oil and filter, which made it worth its while, but they've since raised their prices.


Doesn't look safe... I'll stick with the 3 mins it takes me to loosen a drain plug...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> This cuts my time in half, when I do it myself. My local dealership used to charge me $15.00 if I brought my own oil and filter, which made it worth its while, but they've since raised their prices.


There's a reason they don't put drain valves on the underside of a car, one bump away from draining all your oil out on the highway. It you have a cover on it maybe it's fine but if it's out in the open then it's a risk, plus those things wear out much faster. It's why a garden hose connection always leaks, they only last for a few years. A bolt has significantly less chance for a failure as long as the wrench monkey tightens it properly. Cuts time in half? Only should take a minute to get a bolt out. I think it's a terrible idea and I'll never put one in my car


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Doesn't look safe... I'll stick with the 3 mins it takes me to loosen a drain plug...


That's what everyone says, but the thing is warrantied, and if it fails, it fails in the closed position, so if anything, it turns into a drain plug. You do it your way, and I'll do it the smart way. :wink:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> That's what everyone says, but the thing is warrantied, and if it fails, it fails in the closed position, so if anything, it turns into a drain plug. You do it your way, and I'll do it the smart way. :wink:


Get back to us when a rock hits your drain hole at 70mph and you're replacing an engine ...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> That's what everyone says, but the thing is warrantied, and if it fails, it fails in the closed position, so if anything, it turns into a drain plug. You do it your way, and I'll do it the smart way. :wink:


To me fails is a rock hitting the lever and it opens, why would I want something so easily opened on my engine? It's not fixed in place, it's a moving object and you will have minor stuff come flying at you. Had to have my rock guard repaired because of a tile or panel I hit on the freeway


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NicFit said:


> There's a reason they don't put drain valves on the underside of a car, one bump away from draining all your oil out on the highway. It you have a cover on it maybe it's fine but if it's out in the open then it's a risk, plus those things wear out much faster. It's why a garden hose connection always leaks, they only last for a few years. A bolt has significantly less chance for a failure as long as the wrench monkey tightens it properly. Cuts time in half? Only should take a minute to get a bolt out. I think it's a terrible idea and I'll never put one in my car


lol, ummm they sell quite a few. A lot of people that use them were also skeptical. Hell, I was skeptical before I bought my first one on my 2006 GTO, and I drove that thing like I stole it. If it makes changing your oil easier, and has a guarantee. It makes it that much easier to make time to change the oil and not put it off. But, like I told "Mr. Peanut head", you do it your way, I'll do it the smart way.



Uberguyken said:


> Get back to us when a rock hits your drain hole at 70mph and you're replacing an engine ...
> View attachment 491269





NicFit said:


> To me fails is a rock hitting the lever and it opens, why would I want something so easily opened on my engine? It's not fixed in place, it's a moving object and you will have minor stuff come flying at you. Had to have my rock guard repaired because of a tile or panel I hit on the freeway


You guys obviously didn't see the video. There's a clip to keep things in place. But, continue to do it your way, just don't forget to keep your Sony Discman away from the oil coming out (figured you guys aren't into new tech).


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> lol, ummm they sell quite a few. A lot of people that use them were also skeptical. Hell, I was skeptical before I bought my first one on my 2006 GTO, and I drove that thing like I stole it. If it makes changing your oil easier, and has a guarantee. It makes it that much easier to make time to change the oil and not put it off. But, like I told "Mr. Peanut head", you do it your way, I'll do it the smart way.


Yeah, my way is to take it to a shop and let them do it while I do something else. They have an impact wrench that takes a bolt off in about 3 seconds. I'm sure manufactures have came up with the idea but since they never implemented it means that a bolt is more reliable. You might not have anything happen to you yet but if every car had this on it the problems would come out. Less is sometimes more when it comes to engines and moving parts



TXUbering said:


> lol, ummm they sell quite a few. A lot of people that use them were also skeptical. Hell, I was skeptical before I bought my first one on my 2006 GTO, and I drove that thing like I stole it. If it makes changing your oil easier, and has a guarantee. It makes it that much easier to make time to change the oil and not put it off. But, like I told "Mr. Peanut head", you do it your way, I'll do it the smart way.
> 
> 
> You guys obviously didn't see the video. There's a clip to keep things in place. But, continue to do it your way, just don't forget to keep your Sony Discman away from the oil coming out (figured you guys aren't into new tech).


Yeah, that's why I just got a diablosport trinity 2, cause I don't know what tech is. While you save yourself 30 seconds I'll be tuning my vehicle and saving thousands with better mpg or have a faster vehicle, probably the latter since I have a lead foot


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, my way is to take it to a shop and let them do it while I do something else. They have an impact wrench that takes a bolt off in about 3 seconds. I'm sure manufactures have came up with the idea but since they never implemented it means that a bolt is more reliable. You might not have anything happen to you yet but if every car had this on it the problems would come out. Less is sometimes more when it comes to engines and moving parts
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I just got a diablosport trinity 2, cause I don't know what tech is. While you save yourself 30 seconds I'll be tuning my vehicle and saving thousands with better mpg or have a faster vehicle, probably the latter since I have a lead foot
> ...


I just put a JB4 tuner by Burger Motorsports in my BMW... That thing has become a beast... With Over double the boost to the turbo now... And like 9 different available tunes made for the BMW... Yeah I can't wait till I get some up to date tech in my car....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yeah, my way is to take it to a shop and let them do it while I do something else. They have an impact wrench that takes a bolt off in about 3 seconds. I'm sure manufactures have came up with the idea but since they never implemented it means that a bolt is more reliable. You might not have anything happen to you yet but if every car had this on it the problems would come out. Less is sometimes more when it comes to engines and moving parts
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why I just got a diablosport trinity 2, cause I don't know what tech is. While you save yourself 30 seconds I'll be tuning my vehicle and saving thousands with better mpg or have a faster vehicle, probably the latter since I have a lead foot
> ...


Haha, wow so a fumoto valve scares you but you're ok with tuning a car with a canned tune.....I guarantee you that there are more fails from tuners than there are from Fumoto valves, but go ahead and enjoy the hypocrisy.

If you don't believe me, go into any car forum and look up "warranty denied because of tune". :roflmao: :roflmao:

And this is coming from someone that has used tuners in the past. I don't blame the tuner itself, but the derp that's always running a too rich/too lean tune. My favorite are the guys that think they can just crank up the fuel without larger injectors, but yes, the Fumoto valve is scary, better steer clear, and you should tune your car for 87 octane, to be safe.....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Haha, wow so a fumoto valve scares you but you're ok with tuning a car with a canned tune.....I guarantee you that there are more fails from tuners than there are from Fumoto valves, but go ahead and enjoy the hypocrisy.
> 
> If you don't believe me, go into any car forum and look up "warranty denied because of tune". :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> And this is coming from someone that has used tuners in the past. I don't blame the tuner itself, but the derp that's always running a too rich/too lean tune. My favorite are the guys that think they can just crank up the fuel without larger injectors, but yes, the Fumoto valve is scary, better steer clear, and you should tune your car for 87 octane, to be safe.....


Never said I was planning on using a canned tune, why do you think I got a trinity 2. As for voiding the warranty it doesn't as long as it's not the tuner that caused the issue. They have to do a computer readout anyway to figure it out if I didn't already put it back to stock, they can't see anything if I put it back to stock and which the average dealer can't do anyway. I don't even think I have a warranty anymore either, this car didn't come with a very good one but I got it used for a good deal. The Fumoto value looks like a good idea but one that doesn't benefit me. All it does is add weight and does nothing since I don't change my oil anymore. Seems like it works for you, I don't do stuff like that if I don't get more performance or mpg


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So I got the trinity 2 to work, reprogrammed the car and it has a better throttle response and smoother acceleration. That’s with one of the canned tunes, didn’t have much of a chance to play with it since there was a lot of traffic. I still need to wait and use all my gas up so I can switch to the higher 91 octane. After that I’ll do some data logging and send it to the custom tune maker. I put on a cai and will probably put on better exhaust soon, still debating on the exhaust though. Also I tried splitting my obd2 port and that didn’t work so I have to wait for another cable to move my WiFi hotspot so it’s usb instead of obd2. My best guess is the splitter won’t work because both are trying to read codes off the computer


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

OK, I'll play......

Dodge Caravan 2008 - Several issues were waiting so this month I got tuit.

Replaced front Struts with brand new assemblies - Total installed $142.00
(about 30 minutes each to change once it's on jacks)

Replaced Fuel pump (with Bosch - best pump barr none) and renewed quick fuel disconnects - Total Installed $180.00
(About 4 hours due to fighting with the stupid nylon lines and quick connectors)

Replaced Evaporator coil - Total installed - $68.00 (annoying slow leak)
(About 6 hours total time - this one is a bit of a PITA)

Replaced Stabilizer bars and tie rod ends / ball joints - Total installed - $80.00
(about 3 hours for all)

Oil change - Total $25.00
Cooling system Flush - Total cost - $10
(45 minutes ish)

Always been a DIYer
Saved about $2,500
Now I'm about to take it on a road trip to the Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Recently did the brakes on my Ody when pad disintegrated and trashed the rotor. If replacing rotors then brakes are a piece of cake job.
of course I did get carried away and painted the calipers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> This cuts my time in half, when I do it myself. My local dealership used to charge me $15.00 if I brought my own oil and filter, which made it worth its while, but they've since raised their prices.


I use the Fumoto valves also. The worst part of oil changes is getting the oil pan drain plug out.



NicFit said:


> Yeah, my way is to take it to a shop and let them do it while I do something else. They have an impact wrench that takes a bolt off in about 3 seconds. I'm sure manufactures have came up with the idea but since they never implemented it means that a bolt is more reliable. You might not have anything happen to you yet but if every car had this on it the problems would come out. Less is sometimes more when it comes to engines and moving parts


Not necessarily. At the shop with that tool, Fumoto valve may not make a difference but when your only tool is a socket wrench it makes a huge difference. They don't use the Fumoto from the factory because that would cost more money for the car, and plus, they don't want people doing home maintenance. They want you to take your car to the dealer to do maintenance! More money for them.

Is the bolt more reliable? Well, I did have my Fumoto leak once when somehow the valve got slightly opened on its own. [Well, with the help of me off-roading in my sedan and bottoming out over various rocks, no doubt]. But, on the other hand, the mechanic shops stripped the bolt head on my original oil pan drain plug. No stripped heads if you don't have to use high torque on a bolt every 5000 miles.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I use the Fumoto valves also. The worst part of oil changes is getting the oil pan drain plug out.
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. At the shop with that tool, Fumoto valve may not make a difference but when your only tool is a socket wrench it makes a huge difference. They don't use the Fumoto from the factory because that would cost more money for the car, and plus, they don't want people doing home maintenance. They want you to take your car to the dealer to do maintenance! More money for them.
> ...


If I'm going to drive a vehicle through a terrain that it's not meant to be on, I almost expect something to break.

The amount of time the Fumoto shaves off is what makes it worth the money. If you don't do oil changes, the it's probably not worth the price.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I use the Fumoto valves also. The worst part of oil changes is getting the oil pan drain plug out.


Fumoto valves have their place. I ran one in my last car. No issues. Current one doesn't have one though.

The car I used the valve on was a model with known to be prone to oil plug thread stripping, used seals on the drain plugs, and was a low car. I didn't "need" it but was nice to have.

Current XL has none of these characteristics, I will probably not install on this one.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Footwell control module went bad today.... Controls all the parking lights, door lock, power windows and a few other things.. because the module is bad the car thinks all 4 doors are open and it won't let you shift into gear with an open door... It's a $500+ part... But!!!

Dodged a bullet BMW has extended the warranty on that part so it'll get replaced for free this week! Still have a few down days but it could be worse.... All caused by a weak battery so I still have that $250 expense... Oh well gotta pay to play...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> If I'm going to drive a vehicle through a terrain that it's not meant to be on, I almost expect something to break.


I push my hardware way past the limit until things break! If you don't push everything past the limit, you won't know what the limit is! &#129335;‍♂


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> If I'm going to drive a vehicle through a terrain that it's not meant to be on, I almost expect something to break.
> 
> The amount of time the Fumoto shaves off is what makes it worth the money. If you don't do oil changes, the it's probably not worth the price.


This is why I won't put one on my vehicle, it has 4x4 and is meant to go off-road, why would I put a risk on my vehicle? I think if they were designed into the cars it wouldn't happen, I would like it if they handle were removable so there's no way way a bump could open it. There's potential in this device but it's just not there yet. I think I'm going to stick with my bolt


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Spent about 7 hours in the garage today. Changed oil on my daughter’s Fusion Hybrid and my wife’s Tahoe. Installed spacers and longer bolts to lift up the rear of the passenger side front seat on the Fusion. Installed new headlights on wife’s Tahoe. General cleaning here and there on both etc. etc.

Was supposed to change oil on my bike, too, to get ready for next week’s trip to Pike’s Peak, but I was pretty beat by 5pm, so decided to do that tomorrow. Did install new phone holder for it, though, so at least I did something to it. Tomorrow is oil change time, new battery as well as general once over for the trip to make sure everything is up to snuff.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You will love that phone holder. I’ve had one for a decade. Just ordered new rubbers for mine.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Atavar said:


> You will love that phone holder. I've had one for a decade. Just ordered new rubbers for mine.


I've had similar ones before on other bikes. Always just some cheapos off Ebay or Amazon. Never bout a RAM mount. Too much money to my liking. LOL! Those X-holders always tend to hit the side buttons on the phone, though. Have to position it just right. But once there, never had any issues.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NicFit said:


> This is why I won't put one on my vehicle, it has 4x4 and is meant to go off-road, why would I put a risk on my vehicle? I think if they were designed into the cars it wouldn't happen, I would like it if they handle were removable so there's no way way a bump could open it. There's potential in this device but it's just not there yet. I think I'm going to stick with my bolt


Not sure I'd go 4x4-ing without a vehicle that doesn't have the appropriate skid plates in place. You'll probably tear something else up at that point.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Not sure I'd go 4x4-ing without a vehicle that doesn't have the appropriate skid plates in place. You'll probably tear something else up at that point.


I do but mud and water still get up in there, I would worry that something will get in there and turn the lever. As long as that lever is attached I'd be worried something could turn it


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I do but mud and water still get up in there, I would worry that something will get in there and turn the lever. As long as that lever is attached I'd be worried something could turn it


The plastic clip that you attach to it locks it in place, but if you don't think it's safe, I'm not going to convince you. I'm only telling you my experience with one. I used it on my 2006 GTO, which I would say I'd rather not hand the keys over to some kid that's probably a high school dropout. I figure there's greater chance of something going wrong with handing my keys to a stranger than with that valve popping lose. That spring is pretty heavy duty, btw.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Meet my new antmobile. :thumbup: Not that I'll be anting anytime soon, but it'll be ready when ever that happens. :thumbdown:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Meet my new antmobile. :thumbup: Not that I'll be anting anytime soon, but it'll be ready when ever that happens. :thumbdown:
> 
> View attachment 494442


Nice!! But damn I thought I got bad mpg in a BMW....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Nice!! But damn I thought I got bad mpg in a BMW....


Old one got me just under 16. This will get me easily into the high-17s, so I'll be making more moolah. :thumbup: :biggrin: Going to get it custom tuned to disable all the stupid nannies (Active Fuel Management, Torque Management and the like) as well as tweak other things here and there.

Old truck jumped from mid-14s to almost 16 with the tune. Expecting this to potentially get close to 18 when done.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Old one got me just under 16. This will get me easily into the high-17s, so I'll be making more moolah. :thumbup: :biggrin: Going to get it custom tuned to disable all the stupid nannies (Active Fuel Management, Torque Management and the like) as well as tweak other things here and there.
> 
> Old truck jumped from mid-14s to almost 16 with the tune. Expecting this to potentially get close to 18 when done.


Does disabling the AFM give better gas mileage? Mine goes into 4 cylinder mode and I would think that's better for gas mileage, in fact I was looking at a module that kept it in 4 cylinder mode more, I would think that would save the most gas mileage


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why does it always seem as if the ones who can do their own repairs are the ones who need the most repairs done?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Does disabling the AFM give better gas mileage? Mine goes into 4 cylinder mode and I would think that's better for gas mileage, in fact I was looking at a module that kept it in 4 cylinder mode more, I would think that would save the most gas mileage


Don't know about other than GM full size trucks and SUVs and most people usually gain an mpg or so. At least they're no losing any. With a custom tune you also tweak so many other parameters that their sum usually doesn't make mpg worse.

Not to mention the fact that the AFM system is know to cause lifter failures in GMs. When you disable it, you will also get some piece of mind in it not happening to you. Not 100% of course, since you don't completely remove/replace the weak links, but it'll still give piece of mind.



Illini said:


> Why does it always seem as if the ones who can do their own repairs are the ones who need the most repairs done?


Care to elaborate, please?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Don't know about other than GM full size trucks and SUVs and most people usually gain an mpg or so. At least they're no losing any. With a custom tune you also tweak so many other parameters that their sum usually doesn't make mpg worse.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the AFM system is know to cause lifter failures in GMs. When you disable it, you will also get some piece of mind in it not happening to you. Not 100% of course, since you don't completely remove/replace the weak links, but it'll still give piece of mind.
> 
> ...


Hmm, guess I'll disable it and find out. Diablosport has a AFM extender that says it give 5 mpg more by staying in 4 cylinders more though, though if disabling it gives mpg too then I'm confused


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Hmm, guess I'll disable it and find out. Diablosport has a AFM extender that says it give 5 mpg more by staying in 4 cylinders more though, though if disabling it gives mpg too then I'm confused


AFM *extender*??? &#129300;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> AFM *extender*??? &#129300;


https://www.diablosport.com/shop/marathon-active-fuel-management-module.html









After reading a little on it I'm still not sure what to do. Seems like the newer engines it's about the same with it on or off. My engine doesn't have the oil burning or noise issue so I'm not sure what to do about the AFM


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> https://www.diablosport.com/shop/marathon-active-fuel-management-module.html
> View attachment 494518
> 
> 
> After reading a little on it I'm still not sure what to do. Seems like the newer engines it's about the same with it on or off. My engine doesn't have the oil burning or noise issue so I'm not sure what to do about the AFM


Wow... Never heard of such. And never would even consider using one. But to each their own.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wow... Never heard of such. And never would even consider using one. But to each their own.


I'm looking for the best mpg so I don't know what to think, if the engine is in 4 cylinder 85% instead of 30% then I would think it's better mpg. Though these newer engines it seems like the whole thing just doesn't make a difference, AFM on or off

I'm still going to reprogram the engine to run 91 and have a custom tune done, I think that's better then leaving it stock tune and 87 gas


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It really depends on a lot of things, like compression and valve timing and cam duration... In my ODY owners manual it says not to waste money on high octane gas, the engine is designed for 85 octane. I didn't believe it and experimented and it actually gets 2mpg better with 85 octane E10 than with 91.
BTW, the ODY will switch between 6, 4 and 3 cylinders.
My bike on the other hand loves high octane and hates ethanol. 91 No ethanol gets me an extra 50 miles on a 6 gallon tank when compared with 85 octane E10.
I would suggest starting a log to accurately track miles and gas for a month with whatever you have/use now. then do your changes.
A general rule of thumb is the higher your compression the higher octane you need. And if you are after gas mileage no ethanol is more important than octane.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Atavar said:


> It really depends on a lot of things, like compression and valve timing and cam duration... In my ODY owners manual it says not to waste money on high octane gas, the engine is designed for 85 octane. I didn't believe it and experimented and it actually gets 2mpg better with 85 octane E10 than with 91.
> My bike on the other hand loves high octane and hates ethanol. 91 No ethanol gets me an extra 50 miles on a 6 gallon tank when compared with 85 octane E10.
> I would suggest starting a log to accurately track miles and gas with whatever you have/use now. then do your changes.


I already have a cold air intake, probably going to put better exhaust on it. I figure with a custom tune and 91 I should get better gas mileage then stock at 87 and the total should cost less


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You might be surprised. 
And remember that when you go to a free flowing exhaust you mess with fuel scavenging so to take advantage of that you need to open up the intake and the cams to balance it out. 
They pay the engineers that design the engines billions of dollars to get the best balance of efficiency and power possible. It is unlikely that you will make an overall improvement with a few bolt on mods. 
Power and efficiency tend to be on opposite ends of the teeter totter. Increasing one tends to decrease the other.
There are thousands of snake oil solutions, from water injection and gas enzyme additives to multi pole spark plugs and negative crankcase pressure valves. Save your money and spend it on a girl and you'll be much happier.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Atavar said:


> You might be surprised.
> And remember that when you go to a free flowing exhaust you mess with fuel scavenging so to take advantage of that you need to open up the intake and the cams to balance it out.
> They pay the engineers that design the engines billions of dollars to get the best balance of efficiency and power possible. It is unlikely that you will make an overall improvement with a few bolt on mods.
> Power and efficiency tend to be on opposite ends of the teeter totter. Increasing one tends to decrease the other.
> There are thousands of snake oil solutions, from water injection and gas enzyme additives to multi pole spark plugs and negative crankcase pressure valves. Save your money and spend it on a girl and you'll be much happier.


Yeah, but it does go faster so I like it, not going to do the cam, but I figure the the exhaust and cai should be enough. Just looking for a little better then stock, hopefully better mpg when driving long distance

The ~$2500 I spend on my car is better then almost any woman. I'll get 3-4 years of enjoyment out of it and possibly break even or save money with it


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I already have a cold air intake, probably going to put better exhaust on it. I figure with a custom tune and 91 I should get better gas mileage then stock at 87 and the total should cost less


Yeah let's disregard the fact that gas is a $1 more a gallon... Have a custom tune on my BMW and get 2-3 less per mile but it's worth it for the driving experience.. much more fun... Difference is I didn't try to fool myself thinking it would get better mpg...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Picking numbers that are easy to work with...
10,000 miles at 20 mpg is 500 gallons 
10,000 miles at 25 mpg is 400 gallons
At $4/gal you would save $400 if you were able to get an astronomical 25% increase in mileage. 
This makes the break even point for a $2500 investment about 63,000 miles traveled.
I suspect the real world numbers are greatly more pessimistic. 
Having said that “Cuz I wanna” is a perfectly legitimate justification. Spend your money however it makes you happy.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Front brakes and rotors, oil change, alignment, and a new purge valve. The purge valve I'm very upset about. Although it wasn't a big deal in terms of finances, I can no longer say, out of all my 4Runners I've never had to do anything to them other than general maintenance &#128549; Boooooo
> 
> Next up tires. Due for those within a couple months. Nothing is worse for a female then spending $1,000 + on rubber &#129324;
> 
> Fun elective maintenance . . . A complete new sound system and an intake which sadly I had to remove. My truck didn't like it at all! It was spitting codes and wouldn't relearn them


Well add a new battery to the list. I just replaced battery yesterday. Still all average things that have to be done except the purge valve

Question though. Does anyone know if Uber has a policy and if so, what their policy is on changing the color of a vehicle?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah let's disregard the fact that gas is a $1 more a gallon... Have a custom tune on my BMW and get 2-3 less per mile but it's worth it for the driving experience.. much more fun... Difference is I didn't try to fool myself thinking it would get better mpg...


@doyousensehumor @Uberguyken

Should have seen whose thread I was in before. Of course it has to be the geeks.

Literally one post I was going to delete turned into 7. He's such a turd. Not a small turd but the big ones you see in sf streets, homeless style &#128169;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No ethanol gets me an extra 50 miles on a 6 gallon tank when compared with 85 octane E10.


I cannot find gas without Ethanol here, it is a mandate. Were do you get yours at?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Quite a few stations have it.
get the "Pure Gas" app. It will list stations in your area that have it. Non-oxygenated gas must be available for vintage engines, motorcycles, small engines and outboard motors where ethanol will void warranty.

If you absolutely cannot find no ethanol gas go to your auto part supplier and get some StarTron additive. It has enzymes that will eat the ethanol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Finally got my AC fixed a few days ago. $365 for 5 minutes of work. They came, checked something on the system outside, immediately knew the issue and had the part on hand to replace. Boom 💥 down $365. Its the knob or something that starts the ac was burnt out (don't quote me I dont know shit about these units).

Then he goes on to tell me these parts on new units will need to be replaced every couple of years  . That they are making them cheap on purpose. Bastards.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Finally got my AC fixed a few days ago. $365 for 5 minutes of work. They came, checked something on the system outside, immediately knew the issue and had the part on hand to replace. Boom &#128165; down $365. Its the knob or something that starts the ac was burnt out (don't quote me I dont know shit about these units).
> 
> Then he goes on to tell me these parts on new units will need to be replaced every couple of years  . That they are making them cheap on purpose. Bastards.


And that's how they want you to play the car game. Hope you watched them and know the part, buy it online for ~$80 and do it yourself next time


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Meet my new antmobile. :thumbup: Not that I'll be anting anytime soon, but it'll be ready when ever that happens. :thumbdown:
> 
> View attachment 494442


I was thinking that was a diesel. I do uber with a diesel Colorado and its great on fuel. Get a lot of surprised looks cause im the only one that ubers with a truck. I also live in a snow area so it has 4x4
0


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> I was thinking that was a diesel. I do uber with a diesel Colorado and its great on fuel. Get a lot of surprised looks cause im the only one that ubers with a truck. I also live in a snow area so it has 4x4
> 0


Nah. Not a diesel, but it is a 4x4, though. Wasn't looking for one, nor do I really need one (especially not due to snow in Texas! :roflmao, but since the deal was right, I thought I might as well. Still getting better gas mileage than my old truck which was just a 2WD.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Just upgraded to a new 12" sub box.. dual 12" downfire actually made for a Tahoe but fits my X5 like a glove and sounds even better than it looks...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Just upgraded to a new 12" sub box.. dual 12" downfire actually made for a Tahoe but fits my X5 like a glove and sounds even better than it looks...
> 
> View attachment 500776
> View attachment 500777
> ...











&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;

I have an appointment on Tuesday to get wheels and tires. These are getting put on


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Now pax don't have to worry about their luggage, small kids without car seats, fake service pets etc. getting wet if it rains. :biggrin:

And cheers! &#127867;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Guess I'm the only one doing stuff around here. &#129300; Or maybe everybody else is just anting like crazy that they don't have any time...&#129335;‍♂

My truck just keeps getting better and better in preparation of the moment I might venture out again. Today installed Rancho QuickLift leveling struts in front and RS5000X shocks in the rear. Rides SO much nicer and is also now level without the famous Chevy rake.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess I'm the only one doing stuff around here. &#129300; Or maybe everybody else is just anting like crazy that they don't have any time...&#129335;‍♂
> 
> My truck just keeps getting better and better in preparation of the moment I might venture out again. Today installed Rancho QuickLift leveling struts in front and RS5000X shocks in the rear. Rides SO much nicer and is also now level without the famous Chevy rake.
> 
> ...


The most recent thing I did was replace my headlight assemblies with blacked-out ones. I had to slow my roll though. Since the pandemic began, I apparently have way too much time on my hands, because I've spent like $8,500 on the truck! &#128556; My pandemic income does not support my pandemic spending&#129402; &#128532;


----------

